
The Rise and Decline of History Specializations Over the Past 40 Years - benbreen
https://www.historians.org/publications-and-directories/perspectives-on-history/december-2015/the-rise-and-decline-of-history-specializations-over-the-past-40-years
======
niels_olson
First historian: "Let's talk about what happened."

Next gen historian: "Let's talk about who talked about what happened."

Third gen historian: "Let's talk about how those who talked about talking
about what's happened talked about it."

It's like they're discovering recursion one generation at a time.

